# My Watercolor Paintings (Ongoing Thread)



## KatsKreations

Well, I never shared my art, so I figured Christmas break would be a good time to start. I am a teenage artist and have recently started selling my art on Etsy. I do a lot of watercolor though I use watercolor pencils (normally as a dry medium) occasionally as well. 

I've been posting pictures of my art at so many places including a website/blog I made, so I'm just going to give you the link to my blog so you can see my art. Then I will start posting every new piece on here when I do another one  Thanks!

http://kribbens.wixsite.com/katzartkreations


----------



## dickhutchings

Very nice work @KatsKreations.


----------



## KatsKreations

Thank you!
Well I was in a feathery mood today so I fooled around with some watercolor. It's loosely based off of one of my Budgie's feathers (Hermes) but I was kind of just having some fun with it and adding color here and there and just playing with it. I was also trying to schedule something with some people while I was doing it so I was multitasking haha. So obviously not my best work but it was fun. I was originally planning on just having a white background with a small shadow under the bottom of the feather, but I then I looked at my colorful palette and did some stuff with the background haha. I got a little too carried away so now it's too busy and distracts from the feather, but, hey, I had fun!

Sorry a lot of these pictures I sideways- I took them with my phone

Very basic sketch with my some-what reference feather donated lovingly by Hermes









And I was planning on doing a simple, light colored feather with some bright points...









Which quickly turned to this









And ended up like this









With a busy background like this. It's a good thing I was just doing this for fun- only spent like 30 minutes (if that) on it. If I do one that I actually want to sell or turn into a card, I'd have to do a simple background or a simple feather haha


----------



## KatsKreations

I don't like having a piece I'm not completely satisfied with, or at least having one where I didn't do more to make it better. So I went back and I like this much better than what I had. Yeah, art won't always turn out exactly how we want but we can still do our best!


----------



## Ofreestyle

Nice work KatsKreations !
Check out my water color work! On my ceramic cups!!

https://www.etsy.com/il-en/listing/...n-ceramic-cup-ceramic?ref=shop_home_active_37


----------



## chneyswhite

nice work, the color you dealed is quite good.


----------



## artistrove

If you are trying to dive into the world of watercolors I recommend this article -> https://www.artistrove.com/blogs/news/top-4-best-watercolor-sets-for-beginners


----------



## Traffic NYC

Your hard work and effort have paid off! A success well deserved


----------

